# reboot/halt - no effect [solved]

## h2sammo

the commands only makes my computer freeze, w/out it ever restarting/turning off.

any ideas?Last edited by h2sammo on Fri Jul 10, 2009 1:58 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## bronzeboyvn

Let's post your error! What it shows after you have typed the command shutdown ?

----------

## h2sammo

it shows 

```
tux bobby #     
```

 indefinitely, down the terminal bar, and everything is frozen.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

What kind of computer are you describing? How old? Post the results of lspci -n here.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## h2sammo

```
 tux bobby # lspci -n

00:00.0 0500: 10de:02f4 (rev a2)

00:00.1 0500: 10de:02fa (rev a2)

00:00.2 0500: 10de:02fe (rev a2)

00:00.3 0500: 10de:02f8 (rev a2)

00:00.4 0500: 10de:02f9 (rev a2)

00:00.5 0500: 10de:02ff (rev a2)

00:00.6 0500: 10de:027f (rev a2)

00:00.7 0500: 10de:027e (rev a2)

00:04.0 0604: 10de:02fb (rev a1)

00:08.0 0500: 10de:0369 (rev a1)

00:09.0 0601: 10de:0360 (rev a2)

00:09.1 0c05: 10de:0368 (rev a2)

00:09.2 0500: 10de:036a (rev a2)

00:0a.0 0c03: 10de:036c (rev a1)

00:0a.1 0c03: 10de:036d (rev a2)

00:0c.0 0101: 10de:036e (rev a1)

00:0d.0 0101: 10de:037f (rev a2)

00:0d.1 0101: 10de:037f (rev a2)

00:0d.2 0101: 10de:037f (rev a2)

00:0e.0 0604: 10de:0370 (rev a2)

00:0e.1 0403: 10de:0371 (rev a2)

00:10.0 0680: 10de:0373 (rev a2)

00:11.0 0680: 10de:0373 (rev a2)

00:12.0 0604: 10de:0376 (rev a2)

00:13.0 0604: 10de:0374 (rev a2)

00:15.0 0604: 10de:0378 (rev a2)

00:16.0 0604: 10de:0375 (rev a2)

00:17.0 0604: 10de:0377 (rev a2)

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1100

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1101

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1102

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1103

01:00.0 0300: 1002:7280

01:00.1 0380: 1002:72a0

02:09.0 0c00: 1106:3044 (rev 80)

04:00.0 0104: 1095:3132 (rev 01)

```

computer parts are about 2.5 yrs old.

```
 

tux bobby # lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:08.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:09.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:09.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2)

00:09.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:0a.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:0a.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0c.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.2 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI bridge (rev a2)

00:0e.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:10.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:11.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:12.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:13.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTra                                                                             nsport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address                                                                              Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Con                                                                             troller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscella                                                                             neous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro] (secon                                                                             dary)

02:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OH                                                                             CI Link Layer Controller (rev 80)

04:00.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Con                                                                             troller (rev 01)

```

----------

## Clad in Sky

Are you running alsa built as modules?

If so, go to /etc/conf.d and change 

UNLOAD_ON_STOP="no"

in alsasound.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Ok, now I know what we're dealing with, also send your .config, the results of cat /proc/cpuinfo, and your /etc/fstab file. I'll see what I can see.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## h2sammo

 *Clad in Sky wrote:*   

> Are you running alsa built as modules?
> 
> If so, go to /etc/conf.d and change 
> 
> UNLOAD_ON_STOP="no"
> ...

 

fixed, thank you

----------

## h2sammo

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Ok, now I know what we're dealing with, also send your .config, the results of cat /proc/cpuinfo, and your /etc/fstab file. I'll see what I can see.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

ok, it seems the wait time for reboot to take effect gets longer and longer every time after i did what clad suggested.  here is the info you needed:

```
bobby@tux ~ $  cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 75

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 2210.170

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips        : 4420.34

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 75

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 2210.170

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips        : 4419.43

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

```

```
nano /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext3            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro               0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

as afar as .config, i tried to use wgetpaste but i got this error:

```
bobby@tux ~ $ wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config

Apparently nothing was received. Perhaps the connection failed. Enable --verbose or

--debug to get the output from wget that can help diagnose it correctly.

```

any ideas how to post that huge file?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If you're running X, you can use a text editor. You can also do something like...

1) cd /usr/src/linux

2) cat .config > my.config

and post my.config to the website. You can also use pastebin.com to send it as well. Check my sig for more information.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## h2sammo

actually reboot works fine ( i was wrong to think that it gets lonerg and longer) with what i have done previously.

solved

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Cool. Please edit the title and add <solved> to it.

Thanks and happy Gentooing!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

